# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  إعادة رفع مخطوطات سلسلة المصطفى: الاسطوانة العاشرة

## صاحب همة

1- ارجوزة في الوضع البهوتى
2- ..........يتبع

----------


## صاحب همة

2- أسئلة رفعت لشيخ الإسلام ابن حجر العسقلاني

----------


## صاحب همة

3- الأثر المحمود لقهر ذوى العهود الجحود للشرنبلالى

----------


## صاحب همة

4- الأربعون الودعانية

----------


## صاحب همة

5- الاشارات الى بيان الاسماء المبهمات للنووي

----------


## صاحب همة

6- التمهيد فى تنزيل الفروع على الاصول للأسنوي - نسخنان

----------


## صاحب همة

7- التيسير في علم التفسير للشيخ عبد العزيز الديريني  -  نسختان

----------


## صاحب همة

8- الجوهر المكنون في ثلاثة فنون في فن البلاغة للاخضري

----------


## صاحب همة

9- الذيل على خريدة القصر للعماد الكاتب

----------


## صاحب همة

10- السلم المنورق فى علم المنطق للاخضري - 5 نسخ

----------


## صاحب همة

11- الصواعق المحرقة على اهل الرفض والزندقة لابن حجر الهيثمي - نسخة 2

----------


## صاحب همة

12- الفروع فى الفقه الحنبلى لابن مفلح المقدسي

----------


## صاحب همة

13- ألفية الحديث للحافظ السيوطى

----------


## صاحب همة

14- الفية العراقى فى مصطلح الحديث - 6 نسخ

----------


## صاحب همة

15- الكلام على حديث إن أولى الناس بي أكثرهم على صلاة للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني

----------


## صاحب همة

16- المغرب فى ترتيب المعرب  للمطرزى

----------


## صاحب همة

17- الورقات فى اصول الفقه للجويني - نسختان

----------


## صاحب همة

18- تحفة الأريب مما في القران من الغريب لأبي حيان الغرناطي

----------


## صاحب همة

19- تدريب الراوى فى شرح تقريب النواوى للسيوطي

----------


## صاحب همة

20- جمع الوسائل شرح الشمائل للقاري

----------


## صاحب همة

21- شرح المحلى على الورقات فى الاصول لامام الحرمين - 6 نسخ

----------


## صاحب همة

22- شرح عقود الجمان فى المعانى والبيان  للسيوطي

----------


## صاحب همة

23- شرح عقيدة الرسالة للقاضي عبد الوهاب - نسختان

----------


## صاحب همة

24- عقود الجمان فى المعانى والبيان  للسيوطي

----------


## صاحب همة

25- غاية الأماني في علم المعانى لابن جماعة الكناني

----------


## صاحب همة

26- فتح الجواد بشرح منظومة ابن العماد فى الفقه

----------


## صاحب همة

27- لباب إحياء علوم الدين للقاري الهروي

----------


## صاحب همة

28- مانع السفاح فى تعليم عاقد النكاح للشيخ علي المنير الشافعي

----------


## صاحب همة

29- مختصر في السيرة النبوية لابن جماعة الكتاني

----------


## صاحب همة

30- مفحمات الأقران في مبهمات القرآن للسيوطي

----------


## صاحب همة

31- مفردات القراء السبعة لأبي عمرو الداني

----------


## صاحب همة

32- مناهج الهداية لمعالم الرواية للحافظ القسطلاني

----------


## صاحب همة

33- منظومة في علمي البيان والمعانى لابن الشجرى

----------


## صاحب همة

34- نشر العلم فى شرح لامية العجم للحضرمي

----------


## صاحب همة

35- نزهة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر فى مصطلح اهل الاثر - 4 نسخ

----------

